#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

## venkateshs_g

Find a book on simulation of Refining Process by Gerard in this link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this is usefulSee More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## nomanfahmi

venkateshs_g  
Thanks for the excellent contribution

----------


## todopoderoso

Thank you very much

----------


## jason123

thanks excelent

any body have books of pipe dynamics analysis

----------


## quimicuentas

Thanks a lot

----------


## greengeek

Thank you very much

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much

----------


## zero2lyn

thank for your effort

----------


## nxh1707

Thanks guys. Excellent book :Cool:

----------


## ted.rip@56

Excellent book. thanx a lot

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks a lot Friend

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## hazim23215

> Find a book on simulation of Refining Process by Gerard in this link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thankxSee More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## Polymer

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## chiconaty123

thanks

----------


## controlguru

thank u venkatesh

                              venkittu

----------


## jlosada

thanks

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot friend

----------


## Ivan_Barbaroja

Venkateshs , Gentlemen
Thank for share your source info with comunnity

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot

----------


## shitalbio

many many thanks

----------


## neevan

Can anyone process modelling by gerald L kaes..Thanks a lot.

----------


## neevan

Can anyone post process modelling by gerald L kaes..Thanks a lot.

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you very much

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you for your fantastic book

See More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## morfeus129

Very Thanks

----------


## sonwalYogesh

can any body post the link again, as its not working. Thank you

----------


## KSS

MR VENKATESH
FILE IS DELETED IN RAPID SHARE.
PLS UPLOAD AGAIN
kss

----------


## nobelr

link has been deleted.. please check its..

----------


## amitavbh

Can this be uploaded once more

Thanks

----------


## cpeira

*Excellent Books......Thanks alot Dude*

----------


## alberto.maxim

Would you mind to upload it again, please?

Thanks.

----------


## jamy862004

excellent .. thanks

----------


## jamy862004

reupload pleasee.. i tried bt it hasbeen deleted

----------


## ammarmalik

hello dear
can u plz send me link of 
Petroleum Refining Simulation Book
bcz its link is deleted ...
plzzz

----------


## padmakar

Dear,
Please could you upload the link once again as it seems that the link no longer active. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jotar

The following is active:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See the comments below

Jotar

REFINERY PROCESS MODELING




A Practical Guide to Steady State Modeling of Petroleum Processes
(Using Commercial Simulators)
First Edition
Gerald L. Kaes
Consulting Chemical Engineer
Chemical Process Simulation


Colbert, Georgia




Product Description
This is a paperback version of my book, Refinery Process Modeling, that was originally published in March 2000. The contents are identical to my original book, and the lesser weight makes shipping of the book outside the USA more economical. The subject matter is steady state simulation of oil refineries using commercially available software. The techniques are computer independent and may be applied to any simulator program with the capability of modeling petroleum streams. Subjects covered include petroleum lab tests, representation of refinery feed streams by using typical tests, thermodynamics, modeling distillation columns, refinery reaction processes, and modeling of various refinery flowsheet processes. Refinery processes discussed are: crude and vacuum distillation, FCC processes, catalytic reforming, delayed coking, hydrogen generation, hydrotreating, hydro-----ing, sulfuric acid alkylation, HF alkylation, catalytic polymerization, visbreaking, ether processes, and amine treating processes. For each process there is an overview which also includes typical operating conditions. PFD's are included for the processes, as well as powerpoint drawings to illustrate the various modeling techniques. Numerous examples of sample calculations are also used to illustrate the techniques. Also included in the book is a glossary of petroleum terms and a comprehensive index. Since its introduction in March 2000 this book has been widely circulated and used as a training aid throughout the world. Copies have been sold in more than 40 countries outside the USA.See More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## MOHMET

thanx man

----------


## jaiken

Excelente aporte, gracias

----------


## BlueRainBoY

dead link
reupload ,many thanks

----------


## diepriye_03@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## fabdalla

thanks

----------


## Olufemi

Good day, the link is no more available. Kindly, release the link.
thanks

----------


## sa12345

Hi Venkatesh,

Can you please upload the file. Thank you very much

----------


## jotar

The following link is active:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Jotar

----------


## phan_duong05h5

link die......... :Confused: 
please check it again

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## jotar

The following link is working:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

JotarSee More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you

----------


## zhengwg

Thank you very much

----------


## PTQ

thanks...a lot...man....you are the best

----------


## feune111962

The link is dead. Can you please upload again?

Thanx

----------


## magdyharby1

dear

the link is not working , if you can upload it again on other server it will be very kind of you.

thanks in advance and best regards.

----------


## khizarhayat119

hey rapidshare is saying that this file is too old and has been deleted.Please help me to download this file

----------


## velavanst

thanks bro

----------


## msytantawy

please chek your link
the file has been expired

----------


## hawlcat

Thanks for the excellent contribution

----------


## hawlcat

Thanks for the excellent contribution

----------


## chemnguyents

good job! It's helpful for us.

Thank you so much.

----------


## lundu

> thanks



 thanks lol

See More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## georgepetro



----------


## yueming1106

link die.........
please check it again

----------


## nghiah5

thank you,very much.
Bravo egpet

----------


## engr_mfarooq

thanks buddy

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## keivansabbaghi

I get this eror: the file could not be found. could you please help me?

----------


## lundu

Why are you not uploading more books you have in your laptop.  We are expecting more from the senior member. Kindly share to everybody.

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

The link is dead.can u upload again or send on my id.
My id:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in.
thanks.

----------


## padua

Jotar,

Thank you, splendid.

Padua.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## yugangudur

could you please upload it again  
thanks in advance.............

----------


## khalilalhashimy

The link is dead.can u upload again or send on my id.
my id  khalilalhashimy@yahoo.com


many thanksSee More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## nael

sorry to find the downloading link is broken , could you please send as pdf attachment to my email with many thanks 
N_alkhamisee@yahoo.com

----------


## nael

I would be greatful if anybody can send me the pdf attachment on my email  of the following book 
Title:Handbook of fire and explosion protection engineering principles for oil, gas, chemical and related facilities / Dennis Nolan.2nd ed.

n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com

----------


## aliahmad_437

please send the link again for Petroleum Refining Simulation Book
at my email is aliahmad_706@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## rosendinkov

PLS somebody send me simulation of Refining Process by Gerard on dinkov@lycos.com

----------


## venkateshs_g

Please find the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aliahmad_437

can anyone share it again @ aliahmad_706@yahoo.com

----------


## khalilalhashimy

many thanks to you for your uploading the link again

----------


## aliahmad_437

I am facing problem in uploading it from rapidshare as it seems to be expired, 
can anyone share it on ifile format as i have not any account in rapidshare also.
link @ aliahmad_706@yahoo.com

----------


## aliahmad_437

thanks alot.

----------


## nael

Dear venkateshs_g

Can you please reupload simulation of Refining Process by Gerard

Thanks alot

----------


## rpras

pls upload again as the lik has expired. thanks in advance

----------


## nael

Dear friends 



urgently, this book is needed, I will be grateful if some body reupload it again or send it to 

n_alkhamisee@ yahoo.com 
Thanks alot in advanceSee More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## nael

To all people who downloaded (Petroleum Refining Simulation Book), can some body please be nice ( not selfish  )and reupload the book again 

Guys life is sharing

----------


## mahaer

Please share the book.

----------


## hyderabadguy

Thanks bro, Excellent work

----------


## aliahmad_437

Please share the book.

----------


## mohd kafeel

please help me to get refinery process modelling book by gerald kaes

----------


## mohd kafeel

please help me to get refinery process modelling book by gerald kaes

----------


## os12

Please reupload  the link again for Petroleum Refining Simulation Book
Thanks in advance

----------


## ambrolite

Please share this book " Refinery Process Modelling" by Gerald L Kaes. Its  a much book for Refinery steady stady process simulation modelling.

Sharing will help us a lot.

----------


## ambrolite

Can anyone provide links to " Refinery Process Modelling" by Gerald L Kaes?

Please share

----------


## josefreitas

first edition is here:

hxxp://pt.scribd.com/doc/49833371/Steady-state-modelling-Petroleum-Process-Gerald-year-2000

----------


## ambrolite

Thanks......

Great book

Is there a second edition of it?

----------


## ytsagar

please give approval to download simulation book

See More: Petroleum Refining Simulation Book

----------


## utkukepcenogu

excellent

----------


## josefreitas

and this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tung.kstnhd

please reupload. i indeed need it. this book is very useful.

----------


## tung.kstnhd

the link is died.
can anyone reupload? please.
thanks so much!

----------


## chemnguyents

> the link is died.
> can anyone reupload? please.
> thanks so much!



Dear tung.kstnhd,
Please see the link for your request.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tung.kstnhd

thank chemnguyents so much.
i downloaded this book.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## nanaeco

please send the link again for Petroleum Refining Simulation Book
at my email is nonita23@hotmail.fr
Thank you in advance

----------


## safa aldin

please ,change download link .
Thank you so much

----------


## Acetone1981

please send the link again for Petroleum Refining Simulation Book
 at my email is aleksejj.krasnv@rambler.ru
 Thank you

----------

